# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Hug the first DC you see. Describe his or her reaction.
*Basic Task ii* - Visit a beach and write your name in the sand.

*Advanced Task i* - Punch a President in the face (past or present). Bonus if you let him punch you back. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Swallow fireworks, then shoot them out of your mouth, fingers, or toes.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Jump into a volcano and stick your finger or a foot in some hot lava. Then drink some. Describe what happens.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Basic 1 and Advanced 1 will be quite fun. Think I might punch Barack Obama...not too sure yet. Maybe I'll punch him and say "How's that for gun control?!" Maybe I'll get a lucky 4th of July LD and do Advanced 2. But you can't do them in one dream can you? If not, oh well. 

Basic 1 might be the funniest one though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

If you can get multiple tasks done in a single dream, then go for it! I think it helps members remember goals better when they have time enough in an LD to complete additional tasks. Practicing your memory skills while in the dream.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay then. Glad I can do more than one!

----------


## PostScript99

I'm so pissed that I didn't get any done last month, going to have to get them all this time. I have the scenario planned out this time:

1. Meet Obama in Hawaii; write my name in the sand.
2. Hug him, then punch him.
3. As he runs away, eat a firework and shoot the sparks into Kilauea.
4. Kilauea erupts burying him in lava.
5. Eat the lava off of his body.

Or even better yet, do it to George Bush... :tongue2:

----------


## RedNaxela

This month I'm going for it.

Hope to report back soon!

----------


## woblybil

I'm in... 
Although I may need to do the #1 basic several times before I get it right.

----------


## Thena

I'm guessing there's no bonus points for getting punched by a Secret Service agent?  ::D: 

I like the beach task and the volcano one sounds pretty cool as well! Time to get dreaming.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm guessing there's no bonus points for getting punched by a Secret Service agent?



Hrmmm, perhaps if you got shot  :Thinking:

----------


## bemistaken

I'm going to try for the 'writing my name in the sand' task...I hope I actually see something this time  :Cheeky:  (June task remember?  I didn't see anything in the mirror!).  Wouldn't it be scary if i wrote my name in the sand and I take a look at it and actually see my image?!  :laugh:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

So close to sleep time. It's 10:13 here in America!!! LUCIDITY PLEASE

----------


## woblybil

I didn't finish any tasks but it sure was a lot of fun trying...

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-fun-ld-48129/

----------


## Zyangur

Love the tasks of the month  ::D:  . These will be really fun to try.

----------


## NyxCC

Great stuff! While I can't absolutely be sure which President will show up, I will try to incubate punching Mr. Sarkozy in the face and cursing in French or gibberish whatever's easier at the same time. 



You know he wants it!  :tongue2: 

Edit: Well I can't find the right BBCode to resize so you will have to enjoy his lovely face full size.

----------


## Thena

My attempt at a WILD didn't quite come together this morning, but I had a weird little dreamlet where I was almost on the way to hitting the basic task.

I wasn't quite dreaming yet, but I had this image of a guy in a striped cotton t-shirt. I thought that I needed to engage all my senses instead of passively observing. So I started rubbing the guy's t-shirt, feeling the texture. Then his shirt disappeared. His skin was covered with sweat, and his chest, shoulder and arm muscles expanded to grotesque proportions while his waist shrank. I wondered if I should just hug him then and there, even though he looked so gross. But I decided it would be better to wait until the dream fully got going. 

Except it didn't quite get going, and I woke up in frustration a few minutes later when I just couldn't enter the dream state.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Didn't want to hug the Hulk Thena?

----------


## Xanous

I'd love to punch O but rather not ruin my dreams by letting big brother in my head too.  ::D:  Eating fireworks on the beach sounds like a great idea.

----------


## Stalthdan

For advanced II: would one get extra points for pooping them out instead?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Damn still haven't had a lucid but I'm trying!

----------


## Thena

> Didn't want to hug the Hulk Thena?



If he had turned green and looked a little more like Mark Ruffalo, I might have considered it. But it worked out in the end because my WILD attempt this morning was a bit more successful and I got to hug Loki.





> The image that came to me was a young Tom Hiddleston with his pre-Thor curly hair. I remembered the task of the month was to hug the first DC you come across, so I told him, "Okay, I'm hanging onto you until I get my chance." He looked pretty confused. And then I realized that I had to engage more of my senses than just sight since I could still hear the damn garbage truck outside, so I went to touch Tom's hair. Actually, I did more than just touch -- I started running my fingers through his curls. Now he was really confused, although I saw the hint of a smile We find a bench and sit down. I can feel the hard bench underneath me and realize that I'm pretty much done waiting for this dream to feel real. I tell Tom about how much he means to me, how I started with "The Avengers" and then went back to watch all his movies, then all of the interviews he's done, and how I really appreciate him. He seemed pretty flattered. Then I asked if I could give him a hug and embrace him. At first, he seemed a little stiff, but then I felt his arms close around me. He grabbed my butt and pulled me closer while I rubbed his back.



The whole dream was pretty bizarre. If you read the full entry, there's a part where I end up riding a sheep as if it was a horse with Tom leading the sheep through a field.  ::shock:: 

Also, for anyone who's been struggling to have a lucid dream, believe me when I tell you that you can do it. The hardest part for me on this one was just relaxing and getting into the dream. As I was trying to remain still and let sleep take over, I kept hearing noise from around and outside the house. There were many times I thought, "This isn't going to work. I should just give up." But I stuck with it because I knew I'd been able to do it before and could do it again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh Thena I'm jealous.. I wouldn't mind hugging a Loki. And at first I read that last part as "I was riding Tom like a sheep." I had to reread it hahaha.

Anyway, great job! You're breaking trail for us for the month, and I feel like there will be many interesting hugs to read about in the weeks ahead. And also, congrats for sticking with the dream. Sometimes I think about giving up when it's getting later and later in the morning, but then I stick with it and am pleasantly surprised. So do what Thena said guys, and stick with it!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Really hoping for a lucid tonight! It's on 5pm over here in 'Murica but I'm gonna try to stay on edge with this. I was we'll prepared last night but I stayed up until 4:30am which is what screwed me over. I know staying up really late for some reason reduces the chance, and I was sleeping on a very uncomfortable couch too. But hey, I've still got 28 days!!!

----------


## covlad96

Rah, forgot it was July. Definitely attempting TOTM this month, my lucid's have been going strong the past week so I'm hoping to get one done this month. Also does David Cameron counts for Advanced Task 1, as he's a prime minister aha?  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Also does David Cameron counts for Advanced Task 1, as he's a prime minister aha?



Yup! Whatever king, queen, president, czar, or government leader that you wanna punch really bad counts.

----------


## LucidLucius

Would punching a god count? Or does it have to be someone mortal? I kinda wanna punch Deimos or Phobos.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I've been getting into ADA as of today, and I'm like a natural at it already. I can sense out everything like its nothing in a split second. So hopefully this can grant me a LD tonight!!! Although I thought of something that would be funny: What if the first DC you see is the leader you're going to punch. Hug them, then punch them. Now that'd be funny.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Would punching a god count? Or does it have to be someone mortal? I kinda wanna punch Deimos or Phobos.



We'll make that a future task  :wink2: 

I'd like to punch a centaur, personally

----------


## Silvernighthawk

I, of course, couldn't remember any of the other tasks except for the bonus one. My dream self thought it would be a good idea to order the random DCs milling about to build a volcano. 
I have a weird habit of making the DCs do my landscaping for me, when I am too lazy to do it myself. Come back to a building and find that it isn't as tall as you want it? Start yelling at everybody to build a taller one. Not enough trees in a random field? Begin ordering people to build trees. 
I began telling everybody to build a volcano. When they didn't obey, I began screaming "MORE LUCIDITY MORE LUCIDITY!" They were a little reluctant to start, but all I got out of it was a small mound of earth. Yeah, that wasn't going to cut it.

----------


## LucidLucius

> I, of course, couldn't remember any of the other tasks except for the bonus one.



An idea that might help is bringing your memory along as some sort of DC like a hawk or make it into a notebook, and when you want to remember something just ask the DC or check the notebook.

----------


## Silvernighthawk

> An idea that might help is bringing your memory along as some sort of DC like a hawk or make it into a notebook, and when you want to remember something just ask the DC or check the notebook.



That is an epic idea. I have to try that, thanks!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

DC labor? That's brilliant!!

What a way to utilize your resources!

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



i ate sweets and my tooth fell out. I was upset that i need to go to dentist, count fingers....felt relief  .About half a minute i rememberd the TOTM, and then decided to hug somebody. It was night. I saw a company of young women. They came and i hug one of them. The reaction was normal, like we are friends, but the girl was pregnant...i hug the other girl but she was pregnant too. I didn't like it and i became to loose control and woke up. I felt real but decided don't move to have DEILD.

DEILD I was in the same place, looked at my hand - there were so many fingers, that i needn't to count. I desided to eat fireworks. I went to the table - there were a lot of things, and fireworks too. I took one, the size of my fist. But i couldn't swallow it - it was too big. I took small little firework - like candy and swallow it. Then i tried to shoot it from the fingers, and in some time i had small sparks I tried to make sparks from the mouth. I could and the sparks was bigger. I opened the door in the wall intended a volcano behind it. Made a step and there was big town under the big volcano. There was big black smoke column. I began to climb the volcano but there was a splash of lava and when it touch the ground it turns into red squirrels!!!! There were a lot of red squirrels and red kittens around me!!! I felt that something took me into real and awoke.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at Basic Task of the Month (hug a DC) and *failed* the Advanced Task of the Month (punch a President) by summoning NewArtemis, hugging her, and then having her help me to kick the ass of a 12-foot-tall Woodrow Wilson.  To my everlasting shame, I got sort of scared and woke up.   :Picard face palm: 

Full dream: Woodrow the Giant - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## covlad96

I to my surprise got another LD last night!!  ::D: 

I think I may have possibly succeeded at the Basic Task Of The Month - Visit a beach and write your name in the sand. It was kind of a beach, more like a lake which had sand round the edge. Also I failed Advanced Task Of The Month - Punch a president. 

The dream is *here*, see if you think I succeeded or not  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

I failed the punch a president task, but it was still a vivid LD and right on track, but it ended too soon. Silly me, for trying to work up a whole story line.

07-03-13 WILD Almost completed TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hopefully I can LD tonight. I've had a change of heart though. I'm gonna punch Kim Jong Uen instead of Obama. Then eat fireworks and shoot them in honor of Independence Day.

----------


## dolphin

I completed my first task of the month!  :Party:  I hug dc's a lot now so hugging another one was easy. I was hoping I would be able to hug some cute girl but I had to hug my dog I used to have instead, because it was the first dc I saw  ::?: . After I hugged it licked my face and looked like it was happy to see me. Lucid #191-basic Totm success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That dream was so sweet with the dog and everything, it made my day <3

You know, I usually have NONlucids about past pets, so I wake up sad. Having a lucid about a past pet seems like it would be really cathartic though. Future TOTM idea, thanks for the inspiration  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

So getting back into LDing has been a little hard I won't lie. But I can feel it in me. Tonight has got to be the night!!!

----------


## Zyangur

> So getting back into LDing has been a little hard I won't lie. But I can feel it in me. Tonight has got to be the night!!!



Trust me, I know how you feel. I also know that _you will_ get it  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Ok basic i was easy:





> I am driving from that I think was the beach. Was is the Georgia trip? It starts snowing ridiculously hard and the scene whites out.
> 
> I have a FA and I know that I am dreaming. I am in the house from my late teenage years. My parents are milling about not paying attention to me. I remember the task to hug a DC. My dad is the closest and I reach out and hug him tightly. I remember negative feelings I have toward him and I let them go. I say, "I love you, Dad." He doesn't really seem to react much to this but I feel good telling him that and I continue down stairs...



Advance ii not so much:





> ...I have another FA. I nose plug and continue out of the room. There is a long hallway in the darkness and as I walk it begins to grow and stretch longer and longer. My crotch feels odd and I get the feeling like some force is holding me back. I start to panic. I realize this is turning nightmarish so I relax, calm myself and focus on moving forward. Almost instantly I am at the end. There is really large living room with a kitchen bar to the left. _Where am I this time?_ It's too dark to see but I notice some red led on the wall. _Must be a smoke detector_ I reach on the adjacent wall and feel for a light switch. I flip it expectantly and a the light on a ceiling fan brightens the room. The room looks alien yet familiar. It feels like some apartment. I yell making funny sounds just to hear the odd dream sound of my voice. Then, I try to think what to do and all I can remember is the fireworks task. I spot a buffet with a lot of junk on it. I start rummaging around and pick up a match. I say, "There's the matches." Then I see a single bottle rocket. I looks just like a Moon Traveler. "There's the firework." I put the match in my mouth and then the bottle rocket. I have to break the stick to get it to fit and have a hard time swallowing. I feel like I might choke so I just let it sit there and it quickly dissolves. Now I point my finger across the room at some glass sliding doors. I feel uncertain how this so I just point and wait. I try to focus on the bottle rocket shooting out of my finger tip but I wake up before anything happens.



Full dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...r-eater-48283/

----------


## Thena

What do you do when you unexpectedly find yourself dreaming on a lazy Sunday morning? Try another basic task followed by an advanced one! I even tried for the bonus task but ran into some trouble.





> I find myself on a beach at the base of a mountain cliff. There's some dim light in the sky, but it looks like the sun has just disappeared behind the horizon. I decide that I'm going to write my name in the sand. First, though, I need to find a good place to do it. The strip of beach I'm on is very narrow, and there are waves washing up from both the sea and, oddly enough, there are waves coming in the opposite direction from the mountain. I walk down the beach until I found a wider stretch. Then I proceed to write my given name in the sand. The sand itself feels almost liquidy as I spell out my name. When I'm done, the sand starts to bubble like boiling water until my name is no longer there. It's kind of funny to me since I'm not really fond of my given name anyway. Once the sand settles, I go back and write my nickname "Thena" in the sand. I accidentally walk over the "n" and "a" at the end, but I'm able to fix them. This time, the name stays put.
> 
> I want to try one more task, and I struggle to remember the details of the volcano task. But when I turn to scan the horizon for a volcano, I find Obama standing right behind me. His proportions are a little bit off. He's only an inch or two taller than me (I'm barely 5' tall while I'm sure the real Obama is over 6' tall) and his head seems slightly larger than the rest of his body, like a bobblehead. I immediately start repeating, "Oh my god, I am so sorry." This isn't who I planned on punching when I first read the task! But I have to do it because I'm not sure when I'll get another chance. So I punch Obama with my fist making impact with the right side of his face. I don't think my punch has all that much power, but Obama reacts as though I really hurt him. He even spits out a tooth that was knocked loose. He gives me this icy glare as though he's really angry. Then he turns around and walks away.
> 
> I try again to remember what was involved in the volcano task, but I'm fuzzy about the details. I remember climbing a tree in a previous lucid dream just because I could, so this time I climb straight up the side of the cliff. When I reach the top, I look around for a volcano, but there isn't one. Then I dive off the cliff into the sea. I go straight down into the water before surfacing. This time, I see a sunny island right in front of me with a single mountain peak that dominates the whole island. There's smoke rising from the top, so I know this has to be an active volcano. Something that amuses me at the time is that I can even hear Hawaiian music. I decide that I'm going climb the side of the mountain, but it bothers me that I can't remember what I'm supposed to once I reach the top. But the sides of the mountain are so smooth and so perfectly sloped that it feels a bit like climbing up a slide.



I typically average about one lucid dream a month, so I figured that I was done since I had one earlier in the week. Also, I just learned that my work hours are going to change so that I'll be starting at 7 AM five days a week. I was actually worried that I was going to lose chances to have more lucid dreams if I can't sleep in on a regular basis. Guess this was my subconscious mind's way of telling me not to give up.

----------


## Sivason

Completed the bonus task! Very convincing volcano! *OUCH!!!*

Here it is, 07-06-13 Hot Tubs and the Lava. TOTM WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Thanks OpheliaBlue, it was actually a total blast! I am running out of goals (have none, need to sit down and dream some up) so it is nice to do some you come up with. Good fun.


EDIT: Did not realize I was supposed to drink some lava. Oh well.

----------


## Sibyline

> An idea that might help is bringing your memory along as some sort of DC like a hawk or make it into a notebook, and when you want to remember something just ask the DC or check the notebook.



I actually tried that. It sort of worked, but not quite how I expected it to:





> Now I couldn't remember what else I wanted to do. But I had prepared for this. My cousin appeared and reminded me of the notebook I had prepared IWL. I had made a few pages of simple drawings of dream goals, and now I was going to see if I would remember anything in a dream. I have to say that even at this point I doubted that it would work, so that's what happened. My cousin handed me the notebook, and it looked wrong. It was too big and looked worn. I opened it, and it was full of useless scribbles. Nevertheless, I did suddenly remember one goal! I wanted to see if my subconscious could help me find a misplaced item, so I... don't know exactly how I asked, but I found myself at a table in the kitchen, holding a box.



I still have the notebook, and I intend to use it again when I have trouble with my WL recall.

----------


## Wurlman

Aside from not obtaining lucidity very much latly I made it a very determined goal to complete 1 task this month I'm almost imbarrest to say for as long as I have been practicing my dream recall and obtaining lucidity I haven't ever completed a TOTM :-( this month I will .......

----------


## Silvernighthawk

Completed Basic Task I and the Bonus task. 
I was in some sort of dark building, and I became lucid. After doing my usual "Oh, this is a dream!" statement, I remembered the first Basic Task. The building was pretty small, and there was only one DC, so I approach him. He's a tall, buff guy in his thirties, wearing a gray muscle shirt. He has really short buzz cut hair and big, defined muscles Basically the one person in the gym you wouldn't want to mess with. I approach him slowly and cautiously, and give him a hug. I only come up to just below his chest. After the quick hug, I pull away, and he has an awkward, shy smile on his face. I turn away from him and I walk out of the building, with the guy following me. I come into an abandoned parking lot in front of what I can only assume is a school building. I turn around to glance at the DC that I hugged, but he has turned into a fat lady wearing pink. 
I remember the bonus task, so I point a finger at the school rooftop, and yell, "VOLCANO!" I don't look at the school, and I imagine a volcano growing out of the top with lava pouring down its sides. I climb up, to find a tiny little volcano top growing out of the roof. A splat of lava flies out and lands near my feet. It is the color of melted cheddar cheese. I'm briefly afraid of it burning me, but I push aside my fear-it will only be hot if I think it is hot. I step inside the volcano top and into the lava, which is a pleasantly warm temperature. I reach down and grab a handful of the lava, which acts exactly like melted cheese-it starts to slip out of my fingers. I stuff a big handful in my mouth-and surprise!-it tastes like mild, melted, cheddar cheese. I marvel that you can taste things in dreams, and I stuff another handful in my mouth, while other DCs look at me strangely.

----------


## EmptyBucket

Damnit Ophelia, No naked tasks?  :Cheeky: 

Still going to attempt last months get naked in front of a bunch of people, or hug a DC naked?

We'll see.

 :Awesome Dance:

----------


## woblybil

> Damnit Ophelia, No naked tasks? 
> 
> Still going to attempt last months get naked in front of a bunch of people, or hug a DC naked?
> 
> We'll see.



I thought the whole reason for dreaming was to be able to run around naked without getting arrested  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha you guys are killing these! No worries @Sivason. It at least counts as advanced, even if you didn't remember to drink the lava.

I got some basic tasks this morning myself:





> The hall opened into a sunny little play room that doesn't exist irl. A 3-year old version of my son Chris was playing on the floor with some colorful blocks. Perfect! [A little side note about 3-year old Chris: that was the age he was when we had to go to a shelter, and he had regressed somewhat during all the turmoil. Point is, it was during a crappy time for me too, so I feel in many ways that me and Chris missed out on a lot of fun during his 3-year old time. When I was 3 and my parents were split up, my mom took me to Disneyland. Alot.] Happy to see cute lil Chris, I just bent down and picked him up and hugged him super hard and long. Best feeling ever 
> 
> Then I thought of the write name in sand task, and I noticed that part of the playroom had a sand pit. I won't really count this task because it was indoor sand, but I told myself at that time that in case I don't find a beach later, I'll just try it here. I wrote "Lisa" fairly easily, then "Ophelia" next to it  .



*
Whole Dream* (including the part where I tried to jump into Mount Fuji for the Bonus)

Now, off to the wing factory!!

----------


## woblybil

Ok, I did too but I left it on the recorder to go fishing...... I go fix. BRB  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

There, That's better....

7/08
3:00am I was dreaming I was reading old dreams in my dream journal when something like an earthquake rocked me around and I wound up fishing in the river on the old family homestead like when I was a kid and the change from bed to farm told me I was dreaming again. It looked like early morning and sitting in the haze I heard a noise up by the barn and a huge dappled gray horse with a strange woman on it was plodding down the lane toward where I was sitting on the river bank.
The horse came right up to me and nudged my shoulder with his nose and it was like they knew I was looking for something to hug so I reached around his nose and hugged it because there was no way my arms were going to reach around his neck and figured that would have to do it for the task because I couldn't reach the woman either, He looked into my eyes with one huge eye as big as an orange a few inches from mine like he was trying to communicate something like maybe a thanks for the hug then they plodded back up the lane and disappeared into the haze (we never spoke a word) and I woke up and found my recorder ..

----------


## Sangfoot

Hi All!

I managed to get Basic TOTM I in a surprise lucid this morning  ::D: 

You can find my journal entry HERE.

After going through June without earning my wings I am very excited to have them back in July  :boogie:

----------


## she

other basic task

DEILD
I was in the same dream, in the corner i saw abandoned sandbox with wet sank. I went to it and wrote my name АНЯ in a moment the first and the last letters changed their place and it was ЯНА. In real my kid woke me up. End.

----------


## Nfri

woohoo I completed basic TOTM today  ::banana:: 

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Entries for July 9, 2013 - Dream Journals

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Finally broke my dry spell! Did the punch a leader task, and nearly did the fireworks but woke up...

Shootout, Time Travel and Punching Kim Jong Uen

----------


## NyxCC

Finally the basic one! 





> I notice that am wearing a long Chinese dress. It looks a bit strange since I can't figure out why am I dressed like that. I take a closer look in the mirror. Not only that but I just look ridiculous, it is oversize, my hair is kind of weird too. This is a dream. OK, so finally I can do TOTM. I hug my bf's DC, hold like that for a while, then wait for a reaction. He doesn't do anything just breathes and there are some hissing-like sounds coming from him. He finally manages to whisper the word "something". I step back and look at him. While I consider him to be my bf he is a different DC now, more like Nicolas D'Agosto.



PS: I don't like Nicolas D'Agosto. I wish he had turned into Nicolas Sarkozy, then I could have punched him.  ::D:  Oh well, maybe next time!

REM and LD rebound

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow, good job you guys!! I can barely keep up with y'all  ::happy::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm glad I finally got some wings. I don't think I've ever had them before. I've done the TOTM and posted it like two days before the next month so it didn't really matter but no one ever gave me wings.  :Sad:  But I'm up for trying the other tasks for this month.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I've done the TOTM and posted it like two days before the next month so it didn't really matter but no one ever gave me wings.



Awwwwww  ::blue::  I hope that didn't happen on my watch! I know I've winged folks before even if it was just for a day or 2. Please make sure to PM me if you complete and post a TOTM and I miss it, no matter what day of the month it is. That goes for all you folks!

----------


## woblybil

It could be worse.. You could be buzzing along up there at midnight on the end of the month and the wings disappear.
Hell what a ride.......

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I hope I get lucky with another lucid tonight cause I'm going to be out of town until late Saturday. I leave tomorrow around 3:30 PM US EST so I can only post dreams tomorrow cause I'll be really busy while I'm gone.

----------


## Highlander

> ...Also does David Cameron counts for Advanced Task 1, as he's a prime minister aha?



You could say David Cameron also has an influence on TOTM basic (i) after the term *"Hug a hoodie"* is attributed to him following a tabloid newspaper headline back in 2006.

Which leads me quite nicely on to the basic task (i) for this month (July) itself:

Where’s the Gym? - TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

After just missing out last week I did hug a *cat* initially as it was the first DC I saw. I made sure of the task later on however.  :tongue2:

----------


## TruePhoenix

I've been checking the tasks of the month for a long time, but just now managed to remember to do one. It helps that I had a lot of lucids recently. Hi btw. So there it is. The red part is the lucid part.

I am with my mother outside, and we are having an argument (can't remember what it was about) Suddenly, I am in her bedroom, sitting on the floor and she wakes up. She gives me money, saying it's a bonus for my birthday. Some is real money some is Canadian tires money. The money keeps shifting, and it makes me think it might be a dream. I pinch my nose, and I can breath through it. I become lucid at this successful reality check. I remember one of the tasks for this month, the hug a dc. My mother is the closest so I hug her, then ask her if she liked it, and she says "I don't know". I then wake up. 


Hopefully I will be able to complete more tasks  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Completed one of the minor TOTM, hugging.

Here is the link, 07-11-13 Sexy Tomatoes and TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Warning: This dream is all about me trying to complete my own personal advanced task, and is 2 pages long. So, to save everybody time, I put the small TOTM part in bold print.

It was actually a touching moment, the hugging part, and I am glad I did it. Thanks again!

----------


## woblybil

Again I didn't punch a President but I had a lot of fun trying.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...fun-one-48489/

----------


## TruePhoenix

I remembered to do the punch the president. (or in my case prime minister) but I woke up before I could.  here is the relevent part. 

I go outside, jump and start to float. I realize it seems like a dream. I pinch my nose and can breath. I get lucid. i remember about punching a president in the face. I try to summon Stephen Harper, but I start waking up at the same time, and instead of punching in dream I punch in my imagination. 

Still glad I remembered to do an advance task, I still got time before the end of the month at least.  ::D:

----------


## juroara

O.O

these are like some of the most awesome tasks I've seen! I wonder what lava tastes like........hot?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> O.O
> 
> these are like some of the most awesome tasks I've seen! I wonder what lava tastes like........hot?



According to Silvernighthawk, it tastes like cheese  ::teeth::

----------


## quietness

I tried working on hugging the first DC. I remember falling asleep with that in mind while listening to a mantra, but I could barely remember my dream when I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## PostScript99

From the Competition Thread:





> I'm on my street outside my house, a common place for my LDs to start. My dad is around there somewhere, trying to suck me back into whatever story there was supposed to be, but I ignore him. I walk around the nieghborhood for a while, and everything seems normal, oddly enough, except for the fact that the streets curved upward at a slight angle and spiraled into the air. I pull a marble out of my pocket and swallow it whole.
> 
> As I'm wondering how I'm going to fly now, my dad walks up to me holding a stepladder. For some reason, I grab it from him and ruin down the street and the street melts away, leaving me in a warehouse of books, with fences built at the back of it, each successively higher than the last. I jump on top of the ladder, then onto the top of the fence, then made a flying leap off of it to start flying. I land quickly, because I had other things to do.
> 
> I calm myself down and try to remember the TOTMs. Only one comes to mind, hugging a DC, and I turn around and see a guy I know and gave him a huge hug, then tried to remember the other TOTMs. I could remember that you had to punch somebody, but didn't quite know who it was. I wake up soon afterwards.

----------


## NyxCC

NLD: A bunch of politicians from G8  ::shock:: 

NLD: It is the 5th of July in the dream as I am watching lots of fireworks in the sky 

LD: I try to summon a firework from my pocket, but instead end up holding a brown purple pill that I struggle to turn into a mini firework as the dream fades.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

I just completed a couple of the Tasks of the Month.

The dream starts and ends fuzzy, but I do remember the lucid part in the middle.

I was at my grandparents' home (This home shows up more than any other home in my dreams. I also dream about my childhood house. But I never ever dream about my current home).

I saw a group of girls standing on the neighbors' driveway. I went up to them. One of them recognized me. And smiled and called me to come join them. At the same time I recognized her as my childhood friend Jenny. I don't remember what happened next, but I was suddenly floating for them. I had wanted to show off my ability.

I think lucidity hit me at this point. But I don't remember how I got in the building that I found myself in next when I decided to do the Tasks.

My first thought was that I needed to find a volcano, but seeing that I was in a building, I decided I needed to do one that didn't require a huge change of scenery. I had to think for a moment. I had only read over the tasks once at the beginning of the month and I hadn't thought about them like I normally do at the time I do a WBTB. Then two popped into my head. I needed to hug someone then punch President Obama.

The building I was in was very large and ornate. There were official people walking around me. I looked to see if I could see Obama, but he was no where to be seen. But I had an idea. I would hug the next guy I saw and after I hugged them they would be transformed into the president.


So I did just that. I ran to a random guy and pulled him to me and hugged him. The guy just stood and let me. When I stepped back, sure enough, there was Pres Obama with a completely blank look on his face. Obviously the hug didn't do anything for him. I wondered if a punch in the face would. I have never punched anyone in the face in real life before, but I figured it couldn't be too hard since this was a dream. So I pulled back my fist a bit and swung it right into his face. I was glad that the impact didn't hurt my fist. I was also a little glad that Obama still had that blank look on his face. But then I heard all the security guys coming. I took off flying. The building was a maze. I couldn't find a way out, and everywhere I turned I saw guys with guns.


I was getting nervous. But I knew I was dreaming, so I should have control. An idea came to me. I would just make myself grow and break out of the building. So I did. I got bigger and as I did I pushed through the walls and made a big mess of the building. I finally stepped out and onto the street. I looked back and was a little horrified to see the beautiful building completely destroyed in one corner.


This is where I must have lost lucidty. Because I remember flying around and meeting with this guy that was supposed to be my dad and we were trying to get away from an alien invasion.


Fragments I remember: Reading a letter he had written that had to do with space ships that could help us escape.

Flying up to a building that had a balcony with a pond on it and me landing by the pond and looking in.

----------


## Squilli0

I not-so vividly remember having some amazing dreams last night. I wasn't taking it seriously, so when I got lucid everything went hazy and I didn't stabilise, so all I remember is successfully summoning Abraham Lincoln and sucker-punching him. However, I don't consider this a successful attempt as the memory is extremely hazy because I forgot about it when I woke up, and it was in an early REM phase so it wasn't really vivid or "good" by any stretch of the imagination. I can't even remember if I succeeded, and it was generally a let-down. :I

----------


## woblybil

Well I finally got the President but not in the way I wanted, It's really pretty bad and I wouldn't want to take credit for it so I'll just put it over here'......http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...rorists-48592/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dunno, I think kicking the head off a zombified president is like, advanced PLUS a bag of chips.  ::thumbup::

----------


## woblybil

> I dunno, I think kicking the head off a zombified president is like, advanced PLUS a bag of chips.



Actually I liked the purple rabbit/plant/girl thing better....

----------


## Sibyline

Whee! I got one!





> Sometime during the final stages of building I noticed a presence next to me, and when I turned my head (not sure what I was standing on at this point) I saw my young love interest from a month ago. Just when I had thought I was as happy as I could get, I felt absolutely ecstatic that he was here to share the experience with me. Remembering TOTM, I turned and gave him a deep, warm hug and waited for his reaction. I got it almost immediately: i felt an erection growing against my abdomen. Score!



I also had a couple of opportunities for writing in the sand, but I didn't remember that task.

Complete dream here and here (I'm back with a vengeance).

----------


## bemistaken

You go girl! Fascinating lucid! :bravo:

----------


## woblybil

Phooey, Look what the heat did to your Avatar OB, You better get out of that place... :tongue2:

----------


## LucidLucius

As I was about to fly through it, I saw a DC she was pretty fat wearing lavender clothes. I decided to do the TOTM, and hugged her. She got creeped out and pushed me away, (turned down by a fat chick )

Basic task i made me feel pretty bad about myself.

----------


## Miau

I done the Basic Task i. Though,She had no reaction. Does it still count? A life-like LD <3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

I tried for both advanced tasks this morning.  It was pretty anticlimactic but I think I got the firework one. Also, I couldn't find a president to punch.


*Spoiler* for _President Task_: 





I feel light and floaty with no vibrations. After a second of waiting I try to move and am a little surprised that I am actually dreaming already. Again I am blind but this time I focus on seeing my hands close to my face as I walk around. My hands appear as dark shadows at first then its like someone turned the light on and I can see. I wonder around my house looking for *Obama*. I call out for him noting how my voice sounds a little afraid that I will call out in waking life and wake my wife up. My voice is loud, clear and echoing. I go to the other bedroom and look in the closet. Its all the wrong color and there is a lot of space behind the clothes. I call out hoping hes just hiding. I notice how different my voice sounds in here just like it would in walking life  a closed-in amplified sound. I appreciate that little detail for a moment then move on. At some point I remember looking down at my feel and see that I am still wearing my black basketball shorts and dress shoes. Seeing that I also have dress socks up to my mid calf was too much; I have to laugh but I continue on, hoping that if I ignore what I am wearing it won't be there.

I wonder to the back rooms and start calling out for *Bush* instead. I say, "Well maybe George Bush is around here then.... Bush! Where you at?" I look in the back bathroom but its void-dark in there so I past it up. I begin to feel tired of looking for a president to punch so I say, "Fuck it. I 'll just go outside and play." I walk to the living room and see the front door is open and the glass storm door is closed. Smiling, I run and dive head first through the glass. The door knob catches me mid phase and I get hung up for a moment. I have to push the door way to finish flying through the glass.

When I reach the porch, I stand up. I can smell rain and the air feels chilly. It's midday but there is a thick fog hanging at the tree top level. I jump off the porch and hover for a moment then land hard. I am a little shocked how solid that felt. I jump a few more times hovering and noting the birds-eye perspective of the front yard. I decide to focus-fly to a tree branch but can't get it to work. I shrug it off and see something like a red Dodge Magnum parked on the street. I immediately start punching out the windows for fun. The impact of it hurts a little and I feel like I cut my right hand. I can feel the sting of the cut but I really don't feel like looking. I really don't want to deal with blood right now. After I punch out all the glass on one side I decide to change modes and push my hand through the glass on the other side of the vehicle rather than breaking it. I feel like showing off to myself my control of the environment. I suddenly, wake up at this point.





*Spoiler* for _Fireworks Task_: 



Then I remember fireworks. I see something just out the window. I reach through and blindly grab a bottle rocket. I quickly eat it feeling the wooden stick poke the inside of my cheeks and tongue. The bottle rocket crunches like dry leaves and then quickly dissolves. I turn and see my younger sister coming at me with a match but it blows out. She quickly turns around disappointed and walks away. I say, "Well commeer." I realize I will have no idea how to spell that later. (I still don't) She says, "The match went out." I decide I don't need a match and just blow out of my mouth. The bottle rocket shoots out with a fizzling sound a little smoke trail but sticks into the wall like a dart and does not explode. I feel disappointed with that and follow my sister into the kitchen. I see another bottle rocket on the stove and eat that one too. As I chew this one down I decide to ask my sister for another match thinking that would help but I quickly wake up smacking my mouth.

----------


## Xanous

> I was getting nervous. But I knew I was dreaming, so I should have control. An idea came to me. I would just make myself grow and break out of the building. So I did. I got bigger and as I did I pushed through the walls and made a big mess of the building. I finally stepped out and onto the street. I looked back and was a little horrified to see the beautiful building completely destroyed in one corner.[/COLOR]



:bravo: What a fantastic idea. I must try this!

----------


## NyxCC

Punched a similar to Sarkozy DC shapeshifter several times. My nose hurt afterwards?  ::lol:: 





> There are lots of DCs passing by and my first idea is to get Mr. Sarkozy to emerge from the crowd, so I quickly scan the DCs in front of me and expect him to appear. He doesn't, so I grab a random male DC and decide that I will turn him into Sarkozy. As soon as I concentrate on his face, his features begin to shift right in front of my eyes, which is extremely cool! His nose changes shape several times, until it is a close match to Sarkozy's nose. I also succeed with the ears. The DC reminds me of Sarkozy, but the eyes are not quite the same. I would say he is a 70 percent match. I punch him in the face and the moment I do, his features change again. Slightly annoyed that I cannot properly punch and maintain the view of the right person I punch him again and again, while trying to change his features back to those of Sarkozy. As I don't project too much feeling, this DC simply stays there, staring at me, some distress in his eyes. Interestingly, after punching him, I begin to feel strong pain in the area of my nose, as if I am the one that got punched. Not fully satisfied, I want to turn him into another politician, but before I can transform him the dream slips away.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay guys! Wings after work

----------


## spellbee2

Got Basic I.





> After a while, I think I was either bored or felt too awkward, so I told them I had to leave. C44 came over to say thanks for coming by. I thanked him instead, and went to hug him (TOTM!). He seemed okay with it at first, but I figured that wasn't the reaction the forum wanted, so I continued to hold him for a little bit. His smile slowly turned into this look of confusion, until he finally said something, so I was like, "I'm just messing with you. Thanks for the Task of the Month." He laughed.



Full dream here.

----------


## AURON

I finished the basic, and feel like a dirty old perv.

----------


## IAmLucid

Did advanced i and decided to blow up the white house with advanced ii lol  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Last night in my lucid I hugged a really cute girl. While we hugged she spun me around!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Post them dreams!

----------


## CharlesD

This has been a weird month.  I haven't been lucid that much and the few times I was I was just doing my own thing instead of thinking about tasks.  Then to beat all, I've done a basic and advanced task in a couple non lucid dreams.  The tasks were obviously in my head enough, but I was doing them without realizing I was dreaming.  Is that just plum strange or not?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Then to beat all, I've done a basic and advanced task in a couple non lucid dreams.  The tasks were obviously in my head enough, but I was doing them without realizing I was dreaming.  Is that just plum strange or not?



Haha really? Which ones?

And yeah that's strange,not to mention annoying  :tongue2:

----------


## bemistaken

I did it Ophelia! Check it out!  :Rock out: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2036925

----------


## LucidLucius

> After I told him, I decided to leave and stabilize the dream a little bit. I remembered the advanced task, and decided to try it. I was pretty doubtful but I did it the way CL did and held me hand out, saying something along the lines of "Hello Mr. President." I felt a hand grab mine and I looked back. The first thing I did was laugh cause I was lodging onto an arm coming out of a 15 foot pitch black Obama's calf. I had trouble keeping up with him cause he had a big stride, so I shrunk him (the first time I've ever done anything like that). He soon was the size he should be, and the color. I went in front of him and he for some reason had garbled Obama speech. I pulled my fist back and slammed it into his face. I tried to punch him a lot more but the dream started to glitch up and wouldn't let me. He reacted by making a small little "Hmph" noise and looking like he was about to cry.



Hell yeah advanced task i

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome! I'll read them on break

----------


## CharlesD

Well, I got one basic last night in a very brief lucid.  I'm not sure what triggered it, but I was walking through a large public place full of people, kind of like an airport terminal, and the thought popped into my head, "I'm dreaming and I should hug someone."  So I turned around and embraced a rather nondescript woman who was standing there.  She didn't even say anything at all, just kind of gave me a blank look, and then I woke up and rolled over.  Not much, but better than nothing I guess.  I went lucid again last night, but didn't remember the other tasks.

----------


## woblybil

"The're Back"

9:00am I went fishing in a gravel pit in the big swamp this morning at 3am at a place we call the beach and came home tired about 7am and ate and sneaked in a nap and was almost instantly right back where I started from..At the Beach! First I looked for my DC woods urchins that live there and only come out in the daytime, They're scared of demons at night and I heard one giggling behind the bushes and soon they came out and the boldest girl urchin came over with hands reaching up clutching for food as usual and they know I am the giver of chicken sandwiches..
 I thought about my name in the sand task but was kind of busy handing out chicken sandwiches from a cooler in the back of the truck while they ate them with both hands full, I don't know where they put them! 
 I tried again to write my name in the sand with a stick but it wouldnt come out right, Always squiggly and distorted so I asked the girl urchin to do it but she said she cant spell, Thats the first time this year the urchins have came out of hiding for me.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Funny that you edited your post for spelling, and spelling your name in sand wasn't working for you  ::chuckle::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Damn, I've only had one lucid this month...

----------


## IAmLucid

Finished all now  :smiley:

----------


## Stalthdan

> Damn, I've only had one lucid this month...



Same here. Shame, I really wanted to do a ToTM.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Same here. Shame, I really wanted to do a ToTM.



Me three. I have 3 days off in a row starting tomorrow so let's get this shit going!!!

edit: well, I had a lucid yesterday, but it nothing whatsoever do do with the TOTM or any other goals I had either hehe. Oh well  ::blue::

----------


## woblybil

I'm counting the hours until August task's arrive  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Alright, time for August then.

Prepare your Pina Coladas, it's gonna be a hot one!

----------

